# Grilling Baskets for chicken/turkey???



## Gomezaddams51 (Nov 14, 2012)

I came across Campfire Cafe on RFD channel.  They use a special grilling basket to cook chickens and other similar items.  Apparently the company that made the  basket they use went out of business and the dealer is selling the last of the stock at an outrageous price.  Are there any other sources for grilling baskets out there?  

This the the thing they use on the show:

E-ZQue

I have tried to cook chicken on my gas grill rotisserie and the damn things keep trying to fall off.  No matter how I put the metal prong things in the chicken, they will not hold the chicken securely.  I finally used wire to wrap the chicken and it sort of worked, but not well.  I would eventually like to do a turkey, but until I can figure out how to do a dang chicken that will have to wait.

Any suggestions out there??


----------



## Vermin999 (Nov 14, 2012)

I use this basket for chicken thighs. I found it at Lowes.
Amazon.com: Char-Broil 2184744 Flat Rotisserie Basket: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## Gomezaddams51 (Nov 14, 2012)

Cool thanks..will have to look for one...


----------



## MiamiApryl (Jan 2, 2013)

*Get most of my grill parts from here*

I am not positive this is something that may help you, but I have been replacing any grill parts I need by finding them on this site: Gas Grill Parts - Replacement Parts for Gas Grills - BBQ Grill Parts USA

I am pretty sure they sell baskets like the one you are looking for.

Best of luck!


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 3, 2013)

I got a fairly big basket from BBQ Galore which will twirl 3 haves easy and 4 if you want them to be cozy. Home Depot also sells some. Would not work to spin whole birds but the splits come out spectacular. Now my gasser has an issue which maybe some others have in that the stationary heat sources make it hottest directly above the burners and it do not vary..so they dont brown up evenly. Comes out with a crispy strip around the meat. Works better with charcoal.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jan 3, 2013)

Butcher's twine could work to hold the birds on the spit until you can find a basket.

BOB
never got bit by the rotisserie bug


----------

